# What is your the worst travel experiences?



## Yamly (Mar 28, 2019)

What are the worst travel experiences you have ever encountered?


----------



## Bobnatural (May 25, 2021)

I didn’t really have awful travel experiences.


----------



## Adelina13 (Jun 1, 2021)

Egypt. Food was awful, weather is really very very hot, about +35-+37, there are completely dark in 6 p.m. Service of hotel is also greedy. Very bad experience.


----------



## toupeemoor (Aug 6, 2021)

Rome, we were out of the hotel the whole day and when we came back our hotel was robbed. We lost a lot of things but luckily we brought our passports and money with us.


----------



## AmbyH (Sep 14, 2021)

I remember the time when I decided to go to LA to relax and unwind, but then it all goes into stress when we bump into the worst hotel accommodation ever!!! It's a total waste of time and money.


----------



## mirandamir (Sep 23, 2021)

Went to Mexico for spring break and was hammered pretty much the whole trip. Lost my phone, my camera, and I almost lost my passport.


----------



## meowmeowmeowmeow (Sep 25, 2021)

Bitten by a (they say) black widow on my first day in Borneo. The paralysis started on my hand, where I was bitten, and just traveled up and got really scary when it started affecting my breathing. The clinic, and then the ER, gave me paracetamol, which didn't _quite_ deal with the problem at hand.


----------

